# Roll roofing material



## RedDawg454 (Apr 21, 2007)

The flat roof over my carport currently has a black rubberized roof. (maybe torch down?) Can I install rolled roofing over this material?

Is so whats the best way to install. The directions say to nail along the 4" overlap so all nail holes are covered by the next row. But it dosnt really specify if the whole area the roll roofing covers needs tar. Also says to use flashing cement. So I bought a 5 gall bucket to start with.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

why would anyone install roll roofing period?


RooferJim


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

I wouldnt waste the money on 90#. Why save money now just to pay again in a year or two?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

You will cause more problems on the flat roof than if you just left it alone and as is.

90 # roll roofing is best used for a cheap roof job on a substantially pitched roof, not as a flat roof application, unless it is being hot mopped in hot asphalt as a cap sheet for the preceeding plies of built up roofing felts.

Ed


----------



## RedDawg454 (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok, Whats your suggestions then. Ive only run one row, that can easily be removed. (well has to be removed now, due to material bubbling)
Thats all i usually see on flat roofs here in Florida, thats why i was going to install it. 

My friend was telling me about a mesh material you lay down, and coat with some type of white sealant. Ive seen this type of material on commercial buildings flat roofs.


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

*put a cap sheet on*

find out exactly whats on there now,if it is torch-on compatible,hire a roofer to put on a granulated cap sheet:furious:


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

the white "sealant and mesh" stuff is garbage. It washes of after a matter of time if ANY water sets on it. Seams can retain a little water, depending in the pitch. Reflectivity is all theyre good for, IMO.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Yea, the roll roofing you describe is garbage and bad for low slope roofs. 
Unfortunately you just made the problem wors by putting nails through what you already have. Sorry.

Torch down is also 'roll roofing' as it comes in rolls. Like another said, if your base is solidly attached, and compatible with a torch down, granule impregnated top sheet, then that is a very good way to go. EDPM is another good low slope solution and is more DIY friendly. You wont find a torch down top sheet or EDPM at your home center, most likely.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

ALL roofing membranes are then roll roofing, except polyurea.


----------

